# Looking for a lugged Ritchey frame 60-63cm - Can you help?



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

A good friend of mine mentioned the "tragic lack of a handbuilt Tom Ritchey road frame in my collection".

If you have a 60-63cm frame like this (lugged or 'fake lugged' head tube & seat cluster; lugless bottom bracket with the parkbench chainstay bridge), don't think twice send me a PM or point me in the right direction.

Hope you can help,

Danny Boy.


----------

